# Wrong avatars in alerts



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2016)

I just logged in and as usual I checked my alerts before continuing to New Posts. I noticed that @dave r had Liked a couple of posts, but the tiny avatar displayed next to each entry was not his. When I clicked on that avatar, the correct one was then displayed in the pop-up box.

It is not a big deal but it is a strange problem which might be worth investigating!


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I just logged in and as usual I checked my alerts before continuing to New Posts. I noticed that @dave r had Liked a couple of posts, but the tiny avatar displayed next to each entry was not his. When I clicked on that avatar, the correct one was then displayed in the pop-up box.
> 
> It is not a big deal but it is a strange problem which might be worth investigating!



Mine needs changing, I'm no longer hairsuite


----------



## Shaun (23 Nov 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I just logged in and as usual I checked my alerts before continuing to New Posts. I noticed that @dave r had Liked a couple of posts, but the tiny avatar displayed next to each entry was not his. When I clicked on that avatar, the correct one was then displayed in the pop-up box.
> 
> It is not a big deal but it is a strange problem which might be worth investigating!


You have PM.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Mine needs changing, I'm no longer hairsuite


I know the problem - I finally changed my 10 year old avatar to the temporary one on the left because I can no longer get away with pretending that I have lots of hair and that it isn't mostly grey!



Shaun said:


> You have PM.


I replied, but the strange fault has cleared. I definitely saw it earlier today, but that is the only time that I have noticed it.


----------



## Shaun (23 Nov 2016)

Okay, no problem - might have been a temporary caching issue. Let me know if it happens again.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

